# n00b first time poster :-) USC>Scotland!



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

I ran across this forum while attempting to find some answers. I'm a USC living in the US and my girlfriend lives in Scotland and is a Scottish/UK citizen. We are to be engaged soon. Then married several months after that. I also intend to apply to graduate school at Glasgow University.

I cannot for the life of me figure out which visa would be the best to apply for! Logic would dictate that 'fiance' and 'marriage' visas would, well, be for those purposes! But then there's a 'partner' and a 'partner settlement' and 'leave to remain' and others, as you well know.

So, after perusing this site for about an hour, I am actually more confused than I was before.hwell:

I have heard/read a lot of opinions, but the truth seems to be evasive.

One law firm's website (can't post links just yet as a n00b) reports that you must live together with a person *before* applying for a marriage visa. Wouldn't it make sense that you'd get married *then* live together?

My intent is to leave the U.S. after my current AmeriCorps term is over at the end of June this year. I intend to live in Scotland indefinitely with my girlfriend/fiance/wife...but how in the world do I navigate when to propose and what I tell the border agents and which visa to apply for and when and giving notice and all those details!

Is there a primer somewhere that's publicly available? 

Thanks in advance! I have found over the last ten years that forums of this type are infintely valuable and helpful 
KB


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you want to marry in the UK then you need a fiancé visa. Your partner needs to be able to meet the financial requirement. One way is that your girlfriend needs to be making £18,600/year.

Read here for other options for meeting the requirement.

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

You need to marry in 6 months during which time you can't work or take classes and once married you apply for further leave to remain. The same financial requirement must be met for FLR.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

Boom. Simple. Fantastic. Thank you Nyclon. She's a lecturer at Stirling University and I'm sure she meets the financial criteria. Clarification: marry *within* six months of my arrival on a fiance visa, yes?! *Then*, after the wedding (and attendant paperwork) I could work/study?! Thank you. KB


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A fiancé visa gives you 6 months to marry. You must marry and apply for FLR before fiancé visa expires. Once you have FLR you can work or enrol in a degree program but you will pay international student fees. 

FLR is good for 2.5 years after which you apply again for FLR which is good for another 2.5 years. After 5 years and passing the Life in the UK test you apply for indefinite leave to remain-ILR. Once you have ILR you can apply for citizenship if you wish.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

Ah, I see. I must have FLR before studying/working. So what I *shouldn't* do is apply for a student visa and then try to apply for a fiance visa. They don't like that....right!?

Yes that's what I've heard. I am planning on paying the international student fees.

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You can apply for a student visa if that works better with your timeline. Of course you 1st have to be accepted into a degree program, have your financing lined up and meet the maintenance requirement. You can marry on a student visa and then switch to FLR. You won't need a fiancé visa.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

nyclon said:


> You can apply for a student visa if that works better with your timeline. Of course you 1st have to be accepted into a degree program, have your financing lined up and meet the maintenance requirement. You can marry on a student visa and then switch to FLR. You won't need a fiancé visa.


Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello! I'm reviving this thread as the time approaches for me to leave for Scotland. I'm leaving in about 14 weeks. My wedding date is set for August 30th and I've been unconditionally accepted to study at Glasgow Uni in September. I'm still a bit fuzzy on whether I should apply for a student visa or a fiance' visa. I plan to apply for FLR on September 8. When I apply for FLR, does that have an immediate impact on my status, or am I required to wait until I am officially granted FLR?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

When does your course start? You can't study on a fiance visa. Period. So, you'll either have to have a student visa or FLR (M) in hand before you can start classes. The terms of the fiance visa remain in force until you actually receive FLR (M). Just applying doesn't change your status.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

kierbrooks said:


> Hello! I'm reviving this thread as the time approaches for me to leave for Scotland. I'm leaving in about 14 weeks. My wedding date is set for August 30th and I've been unconditionally accepted to study at Glasgow Uni in September. I'm still a bit fuzzy on whether I should apply for a student visa or a fiance' visa. I plan to apply for FLR on September 8. When I apply for FLR, does that have an immediate impact on my status, or am I required to wait until I am officially granted FLR?


If you are accepted and have everything set up to attend the University, it would be better for you to get your student visa. That way, you can attend classes and then get married and apply for FLR, saving the $1400USD (approximately) that a fiance visa would cost. Your fiance would still have to meet the other requirements as your sponsor, as far as I know.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Water Dragon said:


> If you are accepted and have everything set up to attend the University, it would be better for you to get your student visa. That way, you can attend classes and then get married and apply for FLR, saving the $1400USD (approximately) that a fiance visa would cost. Your fiance would still have to meet the other requirements as your sponsor, as far as I know.


........ the difference being that if the applicant is earning anything while on the student visa, that can be used in conjunction with the income of the sponsor to fulfill the financial requirements.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

Here's what I *still* don't understand: why don't I just apply for the 'family of a settled person' visa?! Then I can get married, study, work and then extend it and eventually apply for ILR and citizenship?! Right?! Yes?! No?!

https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/apply
https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/extend-your-visa

But then the home office site uses still different jargon: the UK for family settlement.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/application-for-uk-visa-for-family-settlement-form-vaf4a

As a bit of followup, I have been told by the University admissions folk that I would indeed be able to study with just a fiance' visa...but is a 'fiance' visa just another name for the 'family of a settled person' visa?! FLR? Is there really any such thing as an official 'fiance' visa'?

I'm still quite confused. If I apply for this 'family of a settled person' visa, and get it, then I don't have to apply for anything else for ???

And then there's this confusing page https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/extend-your-visa

And then you've got FOUR different websites to navigate: gov.uk, visa4uk, vsfglobal.co.uk, and http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/.

My head hurts. Thanks for any virtual Advil.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

kierbrooks said:


> Here's what I *still* don't understand: why don't I just apply for the 'family of a settled person' visa?! Then I can get married, study, work and then extend it and eventually apply for ILR and citizenship?! Right?! Yes?! No?!
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/apply
> https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/extend-your-visa


You can apply for a fiance visa-family of a settled person- which allows you to come to the UK to marry. You have 6 months to do so during which time you can't do any work, paid or unpaid or take classes. Once married you apply to extend your stay via FLR (M)-further leave to remain as a spouse. Once you have FLR (M) you can work or undertake study. This visa is good for 2.5 years after which you apply to extend your stay for another 2.5 years via FLR (M). After 5 years in the UK under FLR (M) and after passing the Life in the UK test you can apply for ILR. Once you have ILR you can apply for citizenship.



> But then the home office site uses still different jargon: the UK for family settlement.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/application-for-uk-visa-for-family-settlement-form-vaf4a


This is the application for those applying for a fiancé, spouse, unmarried partner(must show proof of 2 years continuous cohabitation), or civil partner from outside of the UK. You fill this out on-line and print and fill out Appendix 2 by hand to submit along with your supporting documents.



> As a bit of followup, I have been told by the University admissions folk that I would indeed be able to study with just a fiance' visa...but is a 'fiance' visa just another name for the 'family of a settled person' visa?! FLR? Is there really any such thing as an official 'fiance' visa'?


They are wrong. A fiance visa is not FLR. 



> I'm still quite confused. If I apply for this 'family of a settled person' visa, and get it, then I don't have to apply for anything else for ???


No. Family of a settled person covers fiance, spouse, unmarried partner and civil partners. The process as explained above is if you come as a fiance after you marry you must then apply for FLR (M) which is good for 2.5 years, then after 2.5 years you apply to extend FLR (M) for another 2.5 years. After 5 years you apply for ILR. After you have ILR you can apply for citizenship if you wish.



> And then there's this confusing page https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/extend-your-visa


This is information for those applying for a fiancé, spouse, civil partner or unmarried partner from outside of the UK.



> And then you've got FOUR different websites to navigate: gov.uk, visa4uk, vsfglobal.co.uk, and http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/.


Visa4uk is how you apply on-line. GOV.UK and UKBA are the same thing. VSF may or may not be the new US visa partner. No official statement has been made.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

I am an attorney in the US and live in the US, and my fiance has a PhD in Biology living in Scotland and teaching at Stirling. We're intelligent people. I have a degree with honors in English Literature. I can read, write, and speak English (at least American English) better than most.

This CLEARLY says it is the correct visa to apply for if you are engaged to be married (it does not use the word 'fiance') https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/eligibility. It does not make sense to me as I'm clearly not family, yet, as we're unmarried. But the language is right there.

You just said in your own response to what I wrote that this is for a fiance' visa, and the title of the document includes the words 'Application for UK visa for *family settlement*: form VAF4A'. https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/application-for-uk-visa-for-family-settlement-form-vaf4a

I'm chasing my tail here. I'm not finding this site helpful and will look for a response but am not hopeful. I guess that's what attorneys are for...unfortunately.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

kierbrooks said:


> Here's what I *still* don't understand: why don't I just apply for the 'family of a settled person' visa?! Then I can get married, study, work and then extend it and eventually apply for ILR and citizenship?! Right?! Yes?! No?!
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here's what I *still* don't understand: why don't I just apply for the 'family of a settled person' visa?! Then I can get married, study, work and then extend it and eventually apply for ILR and citizenship?! Right?! Yes?! No?!


*Yes ....*.. apply for family of a settled person visa. From reading the earlier posts and your situation you would apply to obtain a fiance visa, , get married within the 6 months allotted to the fiance visa, apply for spouse visa which would give you FLR, then after 2.5 years (or thereabouts) apply for another FLR and then at end of 5 year stay in the UK get ILR and citizenship.

The term "family of a settled person" is just a generic term for applying for a fiance visa, a spouse visa, civil or unmarried partner, join a parent, come to look after child, come to be looked after by family


You should start from here:

https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk

On the web site it does say:

What you can and can’t do with your visa
You can use your ‘family of a settled person’ visa to:
work (you can’t work if you’ve got a visa to get married or to become civil partners)
*study*
You can’t get public funds for yourself and any dependants.



I apologize on behalf of the UKBA.....  Their new website is awful.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

kierbrooks said:


> I am an attorney in the US and live in the US, and my fiance has a PhD in Biology living in Scotland and teaching at Stirling. We're intelligent people. I have a degree with honors in English Literature. I can read, write, and speak English (at least American English) better than most.
> 
> This CLEARLY says it is the correct visa to apply for if you are engaged to be married (it does not use the word 'fiance') https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/eligibility. It does not make sense to me as I'm clearly not family, yet, as we're unmarried. But the language is right there.
> 
> ...


If you would read through posts here and listen to the advice of the experienced posters, and stop over-thinking things, you would find this site quite helpful and an improvement over lawyers who usually charge extortionate amounts and even then, often don't know what they are talking about.

If you have a straightforward case, which it sounds like you do, you rarely need legal advice. You just need to take it step by step, ask questions here, listen to the answers from the mod's and experienced expats, and then you will be successful, like the rest of us average, non-PhD Americans.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

Water Dragon said:


> If you would read through posts here and listen to the advice of the experienced posters, and stop over-thinking things, you would find this site quite helpful and an improvement over lawyers who usually charge extortionate amounts and even then, often don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> If you have a straightforward case, which it sounds like you do, you rarely need legal advice. You just need to take it step by step, ask questions here, listen to the answers from the mod's and experienced expats, and then you will be successful, like the rest of us average, non-PhD Americans.


If *you* would read the last two posts, you'd see that Crawford and Nyclon are saying two different things, and given their good reputations on this site it makes sense that normal, logical thinking person would be confused. The subtext of your post is duly noted. I'm fully aware of what attorneys charge. No need to give me unsolicited advice about whether or not I over-think things. I've spent many hours searching through this forum and other resources.

I began my search for information by seeking out a forum and found this one. Forums can be a great resource, and this one has indeed been helpful for the most part.

I'm also quite familiar with forums and have taken part in dozens of them over the past decade on a vast array of topics, and your demeanor is rude and demeaning, whereas Crawford's is kind and apologetic on behalf of the bureaucracy.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

kierbrooks said:


> If *you* would read the last two posts, you'd see that Crawford and Nyclon are saying two different things, and given their good reputations on this site it makes sense that normal, logical thinking person would be confused. The subtext of your post is duly noted. I'm fully aware of what attorneys charge. No need to give me unsolicited advice about whether or not I over-think things. I've spent many hours searching through this forum and other resources.
> 
> I began my search for information by seeking out a forum and found this one. Forums can be a great resource, and this one has indeed been helpful for the most part.
> 
> I'm also quite familiar with forums and have taken part in dozens of them over the past decade on a vast array of topics, and your demeanor is rude and demeaning, whereas Crawford's is kind and apologetic on behalf of the bureaucracy.


I totally agree with Crawford, except that I don't apologize for the bureaucracy because I totally disagree with how they dispense their information and the hoops through which they demand people jump, and the expense thereof. It makes this process intimidating, confusing and exceedingly stressful to the extreme.

Terminology can be very misleading when the same words are used in totally different types of visas. The point I was trying to make was to not only look at the labels, but to look at the larger picture of the purpose for each visa. These types have been explained several times for you, by different posters. Sometimes being too analytical contributes to the confusion - speaking from personal experience.

As far as being rude and demeaning, I felt I was replying in the same vein as you had posted your previous comment, without calling you out.....but I could be mistaken, I suppose. I tend to be super-sensitive about how us Americans are perceived by those in whose land we choose to make our homes.

You are certainly welcome to choose to approach your visa search in whatever manner you deem appropriate. If you don't think anyone here can help, then godspeed in locating your nearest lawyer's office.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have corrected my post after rereading it. It was late, I was tired. Please take the time to reread my corrected response.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Just to clarify, is the phrase "family of a settled person visa" a generic way of referring to all the visas such as fiancé, spouse, partner, child, dependent *even though* what you are allowed to do under these different visas, such as work or study, differs?

This may explain why I too have been going in circles... 

What I have found helpful has been reading other people's questions, and hearing them tell about sending in their applications and then getting their visas. It very much seems like the people who are getting rejected are experiencing this because they left documentation out of their applications, or did not meet the support requirement.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Pallykin said:


> Just to clarify, is the phrase "family of a settled person visa" a generic way of referring to all the visas such as fiancé, spouse, partner, child, dependent *even though* what you are allowed to do under these different visas, such as work or study, differs?
> 
> This may explain why I too have been going in circles...
> 
> What I have found helpful has been reading other people's questions, and hearing them tell about sending in their applications and then getting their visas. It very much seems like the people who are getting rejected are experiencing this because they left documentation out of their applications, or did not meet the support requirement.


Yes, the family of a settled person section covers several different relationships.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Water Dragon said:


> I totally agree with Crawford, except that I don't apologize for the bureaucracy because I totally disagree with how they dispense their information and the hoops through which they demand people jump, and the expense thereof. It makes this process intimidating, confusing and exceedingly stressful to the extreme.
> 
> Terminology can be very misleading when the same words are used in totally different types of visas. The point I was trying to make was to not only look at the labels, but to look at the larger picture of the purpose for each visa. These types have been explained several times for you, by different posters. Sometimes being too analytical contributes to the confusion - speaking from personal experience.
> 
> ...


Hi there.......I'm not apologizing for the bureaucracy (all countries have that when it comes to visas) but for the website.

Compared to the old UKBA site this new one is a nightmare (IMHO). It's all over the place.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Crawford said:


> Hi there.......I'm not apologizing for the bureaucracy (all countries have that when it comes to visas) but for the website.
> 
> Compared to the old UKBA site this new one is a nightmare (IMHO). It's all over the place.


 I was quoting the OP, not you. Unfortunately, I don't think there's any way to escape the long arm of bureaucrats.

You are certainly correct about the website and new application process. I'm so very glad I was able to get mine done late last summer, before all this horror began. I feel so badly for everyone trying to apply now....and of course, there is the "wonderful" new priority processing company with the new charge of $510!! I can't imagine anyone being able to pay that; with the visa fee, it amounts to about $2000. 

Thanks for your input here.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok, so I've submitted an online application and scheduled the biometrics portion of the process for April 17th. However, I have a sinking feeling that I've done the wrong application. The 'fee' was only $136, rather than around $1,400. Was this just an application fee? 

When I went to the https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk webpage and began my application, I spent about 20 minutes trying to figure out which options to choose in the 3 drop down menus. I ended up choosing 'special visitor' and '(special)marriage/civil partnership'. Have I only applied for a visitor visa to get married, then am required to leave?!

Ugh.

None of the other choices available were anything like 'fiance' or 'visiting a settled family member' or any of the other jargon referenced above. 

I've read of others on this forum that have made the wrong choice and screwed things up. 

Any advice here?! Thanks in advance.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

kierbrooks said:


> Ok, so I've submitted an online application and scheduled the biometrics portion of the process for April 17th. However, I have a sinking feeling that I've done the wrong application. The 'fee' was only $136, rather than around $1,400. Was this just an application fee?
> 
> When I went to the https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk webpage and began my application, I spent about 20 minutes trying to figure out which options to choose in the 3 drop down menus. I ended up choosing 'special visitor' and '(special)marriage/civil partnership'. Have I only applied for a visitor visa to get married, then am required to leave?!
> 
> ...


You chose the wrong visa. Sounds like a visitor for marriage visa. The option you should have chosen was settlement if you wanted to apply for a fiance visa.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

Great! So now what? The options listed in the drop down menu did not use the same language as all the other things we've been discussing here: 'join a settled family member' or something like this.

I hate this. I spent many hours on this and thought I was doing it the right way.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Try contacting them via email to see if you can cancel it.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

I will look for that email address. Do you perchance know what it is? I'm off looking right away.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

I got an automated response from [email protected] and it was just boilerplate 'we can't help you' language.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a "contact us" tab on the visa4uk homepage.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I found this under FAQ:

What is the refund policy?

We will only refund your application fee if you withdraw your application in writing within 3 months and 7 days of the original date of application and/or prior to the submission of biometric data (where applicable) or any other processing taking place. If you have already enrolled your biometric information, or have refused to enrol your biometric information, we will not refund the fee.

How do I get a refund?

Select the refund link on the Payment Confirmation page, which can be seen by clicking on the view payment button. If the refund link is not available please complete the form at Visa4UK :: Refund Request . If your Country is not in the drop down list under Visa4UK :: Refund Request please use the email address under REQUIRE FURTHER TECHNICAL HELP? at the end of this FAQs page. Please ensure you provide the full applicant name, date of payment, GWF number, Country applied from and reason for the refund.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you. I did try that and got this response:

Thank you for contacting Visa4UK Support.

You may be able to find your answer in one of the FAQs (Frequently Asked Questions) at this link: www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/Home/ViewFAQ . If the answer to your query is held in the FAQs you will not receive a further response from this email address.

Please note:
We can only deal with queries concerning technical difficulties with Visa4UK accounts and applications from this mailbox. Please see the further guidance below under Enquiries about Visa Services.
Some users are encountering issues as they are using non-supported browsers, please ensure you are using one of the tested browsers detailed in the FAQs. 
Please ensure you enter the correct current location details of the applicant at all stages of the application. This will affect the appointment options, and will produce error messages if United Kingdom has been entered.
You can only register an account once against any single email address. If you try to register again you will receive a 'Registration Unsuccessful' message. You can reset your password by clicking on the Forgotten Your Password link via the Log In and Registration page at https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/.
If you receive a message that the website is busy, then please try again as we may be experiencing a busy period. The website will be available in due course. Your patience is appreciated.
Enquiries about Visa Services


Advice and deciding which visa to apply for
Our staff and our commercial partners cannot give you help or advice on completing your application, or on deciding which visa you should apply for. Please use our Do you need a visa? tool to find the appropriate type(s) of visa for you. The Do you need a visa? tool can be found by following http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/visas-immigration/do-you-need-a-visa/ .

Processing times
For information about visa processing times in your country, you can obtain help and guidance at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ .

Contact
Commercial partners process visa application on behalf of the UK Visas & Immigration. You can contact UK Visas at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ for general enquiries and guidance on the application process.
***********************************************************************************
Visit http://www.gov.uk/fco for British foreign policy news and travel advice and FCO Bloggers - Global conversation to read our blogs.

This email (with any attachments) is intended for the attention of the addressee(s) only. If you are not the intended recipient, please inform the sender straight away before deleting the message without copying, distributing or disclosing its contents to any other person or organisation. Unauthorised use, disclosure, storage or copying is not permitted.
Any views or opinions expressed in this e-mail do not necessarily reflect the FCO's policy.
The FCO keeps and uses information in line with the Data Protection Act 1998. Personal information may be released to other UK government departments and public authorities. 
All messages sent and received by members of the Foreign & Commonwealth Office and its missions overseas may be automatically logged, monitored and/or recorded in accordance with the Telecommunications (Lawful Business Practice) (Interception of Communications) Regulations 2000. 
***********************************************************************************

I have found no one else to contact yet. I have inquired with the immigration department at the legal clinic I work with to see if they can assist. 

The British Consular General in NY refers you to the https://www.gov.uk/contact site and says 'Visas: For information on whether you require a visa for the United Kingdom and how to apply go to the UK Border Agency website'. So I'm chasing my tail at this point. Ending back at the beginning.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you, Nyclon, I'll do that first. I was thinking it wouldn't matter, but if I get my fee refunded, I guess that nixes the application, or at least I hope it will.

Ok I'm going to try that now.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

My fiance' somehow ran across this site https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/. She's quite amazing.

The site offers webchat, email, or phone assistance.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

kierbrooks said:


> My fiance' somehow ran across this site https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/. She's quite amazing.
> 
> The site offers webchat, email, or phone assistance.


I'd be very wary of any information you get from them. Another poster's partner recently had a webchat asking about where to send her application for settlement if applying from the US and they were told to send it to the British Consulate in NYC which wrong. All settlement visas are processed in Sheffield, UK and have been for a year.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

Eish. I sent an email form as they're closed now. I'll try a webchat tomorrow and/or call and see if I have any better luck than those other folks did.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm open to any other suggestions. I am still trying to find a quite recent thread on this forum about a poor soul who did *exactly* what I just did (!!!) in applying for the same wrong visa. I feel pretty stupid, embarrassed, and bureacratized at the moment.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't recall anyone making this error.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

....and of course, when I find some info on cancelling the application, it sends me back to VSF global, and they send me back to the beginning at https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/.

At the moment, when I log in, I am no longer allowed to change anything in my account like I was before. Maybe that means something happened. Maybe not. Woohoo!!!


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

kierbrooks said:


> My fiance' somehow ran across this site https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/. She's quite amazing.
> 
> The site offers webchat, email, or phone assistance.


Does anyone know if this site's services can provide information on the outcome of an application (once the 'decision has been made' e-mail has been received)? I'm obviously being impatient since my documents are set to arrive tomorrow, but trying to get an answer asap to book a flight asap and have yet to get a response from e-mailing back my query.

Thanks.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

angela2014 said:


> Does anyone know if this site's services can provide information on the outcome of an application (once the 'decision has been made' e-mail has been received)? I'm obviously being impatient since my documents are set to arrive tomorrow, but trying to get an answer asap to book a flight asap and have yet to get a response from e-mailing back my query.
> 
> Thanks.


This isn't an official UKBA site, has nothing to do with visa processing, and at least one instance of incorrect information being dispensed has been noted on the forum. Unfortunately, you will have to wait until you receive your paperwork.


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Got it. Thanks, Water Dragon.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

Here are the responses I received from sending emails to various email addresses I found. This may/not prove helpful for others.

Email: [email protected]
Response: Dear Sir/Madam

Further to your enquiry of 8th April 2014

Visa4UK customers experiencing issues should use the “contact us” link on the first page of the Visa4UK website https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/ also, check FAQs.

You can find information about applying for a UK visa on our website international enquiry service.

Here you will find information on whether you need a visa, the requirements for each visa category, the cost, guidance on how to apply for your visa and a link to information on your nearest visa application centre.

Should you need to ask a question about the visa application process you will also find telephone, email and web chat option contact details.

Regards

Apply Online E-Support Team

Email:[email protected]
Response:
Dear Applicant,

We will treat this as a Refund Request and you can begin the process anew for the correct category.

Regards,

UKVI New York

Email:[email protected]
Response:
Dear Applicant,

Please be informed that your refund has been authorised. Please be advised it will take up to 10 business days for the fee to be refunded to the card used to pay for the application.


Kind Regards,

UKVI, New York

Email:[email protected]
Response:Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry service. Sir, I would like to know weather you have submitted your documents or not, if you have not submitted the documents then you can always cancel the application and re-apply. We hope that this has answered your query. For further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at htpps://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ Kind Regards, Parminder Rehlan UKVI.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

So I got 'biometric'ed today. Pretty straightforward, although the appointment confirmation said I needed to bring all my 'supporting documents', which was not true. All I needed was my passport.

So then I went to mail my 'packet' with my marriage/settlement/fiance visa application. I was doing just fine until I got to the bit in the Home Office's information sheet that says "...a completed pre-paid return shipping waybill and appropriate packaging blah blah blah...PLEASE VISIT THE FOLLOWING LINK FOR FURTHER DETAILS: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/usa/return".

Well, if you try to go to that link, or any of the other ones on the ever-not-so-helpful info sheet that was handed out at the biometrics appointment, you only are redirected automatically to 'https://www.gov.uk/check-uk-visa'. 

So there you have it! I'm open to ideas and will continue to look for nyclon and others who've posted about the shipping to/from Sheffield.

Thanks all and I'm nearly on my way...again!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are a couple of threads on how to arrange return waybill from Sheffield, which usually involves opening an account with FedEx etc.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This thread should be helpful:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ng-uk/387962-how-make-fedex-return-label.html


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

nyclon said:


> This thread should be helpful:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ng-uk/387962-how-make-fedex-return-label.html


Haha yup, I've been posting over in that thread today as well. I've been having some technical difficulties with the FedEx site, but I'll add a bit more detail to the OP once I finally get things worked out. 

That thread is most helpful, although there are some details it leaves out that might be helpful going forward. I'll add those...if I'm successful in shipping my packet today.

Thanks all!!!!


----------

